# West Coast and Skagit Yarders on Road Today



## slowp (Jul 25, 2007)

Hot off the camera. The West Coast yarder was running with half a crew today. The Skagit was broken down for part of the morning and just getting going. Traffic passing the Skagit has to negotiate between a culvert and the yarder. A timber cutter took over running the shovel for some reason so his partner had to wait to go home. Traffic was increasing but the restaurante supply truck made it through ok. 
Here's from the West Coast yarder side. Notice the individual fashion styles in all pictures. No pastels!:deadhorse:


----------



## slowp (Jul 25, 2007)

*Meanwhile, down the road at the Skagit side...*

Here's the action at the other site. They had a full crew but a late start.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, I really like them 
your logging I so much different from the logging here in Sweden ,,,, so plz keep them coming !!!


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2007)

*On the Road Again But Getting Off At Last!*

The West Coast Crew and equipment shown derigging the yarder guylines and walking it back up the road. It'll get loaded on a lowboy and taken back up the hill, onto a less travelled area. One less major headache for me and them. No tourists were hurt or killed during this operation.  

The last picture is to remind us that it is only sunny and pretty here a couple days a year. The rest of the time it pours down rain so I don't recommend anybody from out of the PNW moving here.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2007)

*Down the Road...*

Here's what was going on down the road. Had a bit of trouble with gridlock. 
The carriage locked up but got fixed. The running commentary by the log truck drivers was entertaining. "He's gonna bend the tail light." "No, look, he's straightening it out." etc. opcorn:


----------



## RPM (Aug 11, 2007)

Is that an asphalt road way your yarder is sitting on??? The highways people (hippies too) around here (British Columbia) would freak if we walked our yarder onto a higway and started yarding (we run a Madill 120 grapple yarder and 007 mini tower). We always end up scratching a yarder trail somewhere stupid to get away from the highways.

Looks civilized even....


----------



## clearance (Aug 11, 2007)

RPM said:


> Is that an asphalt road way your yarder is sitting on??? The highways people (hippies too) around here (British Columbia) would freak if we walked our yarder onto a higway and started yarding (we run a Madill 120 grapple yarder and 007 mini tower). We always end up scratching a yarder trail somewhere stupid to get away from the highways.
> 
> Looks civilized even....



Welcome to the site RPM. Yes, that yarder is on the road, first time I ever saw that as well. If that was B.C. some hippy treehugger would be chained to it, protesting the destruction of the forest (for the second or third time, funny how it grows back).


----------



## slowp (Aug 11, 2007)

It is on a Forest Service maintained road. The road is in horrible shape already but we have to make sure all precautions are taken like using tires to cushion when moving the yarder. It is also THE road to Mt. St Helens so tourist traffic makes it a very busy road. The Skagit is the only yarder now on the road but they don't compact their operations as much so have had 2 full time flaggers working. Their swing yarder takes up more room than the West Coast yarder shown. It is quite an adventure and I can't wait until they are off that road. It is a tourist attraction in itself though. 

And we're all whining about wearing our caulks down fast.  Here's some pictures of guylines being strung across the road today.


----------



## clearance (Aug 11, 2007)

slowp said:


> It is on a Forest Service maintained road. The road is in horrible shape already but we have to make sure all precautions are taken like using tires to cushion when moving the yarder. It is also THE road to Mt. St Helens so tourist traffic makes it a very busy road. The Skagit is the only yarder now on the road but they don't compact their operations as much so have had 2 full time flaggers working. Their swing yarder takes up more room than the West Coast yarder shown. It is quite an adventure and I can't wait until they are off that road. It is a tourist attraction in itself though.
> 
> And we're all whining about wearing our caulks down fast.  Here's some pictures of guylines being strung across the road today.


Cermec caulks Slowp, you can walk on pavement and they hardly wear, not as sharp as logger champs new, but they stay pretty sharp for a long time. Cermeck is the spelling I believe, look around.


----------



## RPM (Aug 11, 2007)

I see the tires in the last picture....looks like you guys are at a logging expo or something... all nice and tidy looking there.


----------



## slowp (Aug 11, 2007)

clearance said:


> Cermec caulks Slowp, you can walk on pavement and they hardly wear, not as sharp as logger champs new, but they stay pretty sharp for a long time. Cermeck is the spelling I believe, look around.



I've got Wesco boots and the only spikes that fit them are those made by Wesco and they are pricey. I bought some really cheap caulk boots to wear but didn't think I'd be on the pavement much today so put on the comfy Wescos and ended up even running on the pavement with them. I'll order another set but won't put them in until we're off the road.


----------



## clearance (Aug 11, 2007)

slowp said:


> I've got Wesco boots and the only spikes that fit them are those made by Wesco and they are pricey. I bought some really cheap caulk boots to wear but didn't think I'd be on the pavement much today so put on the comfy Wescos and ended up even running on the pavement with them. I'll order another set but won't put them in until we're off the road.



Really?? I have had Paris caulks, Viberg caulks and Viberg caulks again. I have used Logger Champ, Cermec and Dayton caulks, all the same thread size. I thought they are all the same.


----------



## Kiwilogger (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spiked boots!*

Hey there.

In NZ there are only a couple of brands of spiked boots to choose from. I wear the Goodyear Schoen's, but always put in tungsten spikes. The boots are pretty pricey at NZ$450 a pair, plus add another $100 for tungsten spikes. The tungstens will last for many sets of boots though, they never wear out, but the threads will get pretty corroded and so really will only last for 3 sets of boots. In the winter I wear husqvarna rubber boots with tungsten spikes. Real good, keep your feet dry and warm (1 size too big so you can wear 2 pairs of socks).


----------



## Kiwilogger (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, just a note on the price, it doesn't really matter that much, we have really good employers who pay for a set of boots per year!


----------

